# My best friend Kobe



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

R.I.P my best friend and run free, sit in your car and bark at everyone to your hearts content, sleep in your favourite arm chair with your head hanging off the edge. 
I couldn't of asked of a better, more loyal, companion for all the years you gave me never asking anything other than for me to be by your side.
I love you big bear 
In my heart forever 
I miss you so much
Mummy xx


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of your beloved pet Kobe, run free at the bridge beautiful boy. :halogsd:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. RIP Kobe:hugs:


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. R I P Kobe :angel: May you run free thru the green grass!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. My his soul rest in peace in doggie heaven!! My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

R.I.P. Kobe. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss..:halogsd:


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you for all your kind words he is sorely missed.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Kobe...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry! Stosh's best friend is a black gsd named Kobe--we'll think of yours each time they play


----------

